# Friends in Limassol



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello!
I´m 27, female and from Austria. Looking for some ideas of where to meet other german speaking people in Limassol. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!:clap2:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Pissouri is quite a popular destination for German tourists and there's a lot of German off-shore shipping companies in Limassol with German staff - however where they all hang out I'm not sure. The ones I know scatter around Limassol. 

As a suggestion, if you go to the hotel bars (e.g. Four Seasons) or a bar in the tourist area (e.g. Irish bar) and start a conversation with the waiters or bar staff I'm sure they'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Thats a good idea to go to the hotel bars.


----------



## jake83 (Mar 16, 2011)

*hello, are you still in cyprus?*



terry83 said:


> Hello!
> I´m 27, female and from Austria. Looking for some ideas of where to meet other german speaking people in Limassol. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!:clap2:


Hey, are you still in Limassol?I'm emailing on behalf of my girlfriend, so if you are still in limassol, she is from germany and she is in a similar situtation. So if you are in limassol then please reply to this msg and we can arrange something. My girlfriend is 24 and she is from Germany.


----------

